# Shipping bike from Canada to USA



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Anybody find good shipping options from Canada to USA? I tried pricing out BikeFlights but it looks to be $350+.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

My understanding is that bike flights just sublets to whatever courier they feel like. I recently looked into shipping costs and Loomis was the cheapest I could find. 
I really doubt that your going to find someone that will charge less than $500 CND. The quotes are low but you will have to add on all of their surcharges and taxes.
If you can put it on a plane yourself, and trust someone to pick it up then I would suspect $100. We shipped a Dog on WestJet Toronto to Kelowna and it was cheap. They have a cargo terminal that you use so you don't interact with passengers.


----------



## Gunnar-man (Mar 21, 2008)

I have flown annually from Calgary to the southern USA with my bike on WestJet and have had no issues. Was $52 each way in 2012 and is now $75 but thanks to the cool WestJet staff I bet I only paid full fare less than five times. 

Looked at various shipping options over the years and none came close to me bringing it with me on the flight. 

I did invest in an EVOC bike bag a few years ago and that makes it easier than any cardboard bike box or the old thule hard bike case I used to travel with


----------



## borisotto (Nov 14, 2018)

if you are looking for one time shipping gig - I'd check what Canada Post charges for ground service for the box with disassembled bike.


----------



## davidlee3 (Aug 7, 2020)

*How much you charged*



smoothmoose said:


> Anybody find good shipping options from Canada to USA? I tried pricing out BikeFlights but it looks to be $350+.


Hey buddy, i can share my experience. I shipped my bike from USA to Canada using Citizenshipper Bike shipping and i got bid of around 340$ for it. That was lowest i am getting at that time.

I want to know how much you charged for your work. As again i need to ship my bike but this time inside US. And similarly, i want best pricing .

Cheers,


----------

